# My Motivational Journal



## JSmall (Mar 15, 2004)

Age: 26
Height: 5???10???
Weight: 175
BF: 15% if my calipers are correct

Monday: Chest / Back
Wednesday: Legs
Friday: Shoulders / Arms

Supplements: Protein powder, Cell-tech, Ab-solved and fish oil.

Goal: Decrease BF% while maintaining muscle mass.  

I have been working out off and on for a few years now in hopes of gaining weight.  I have always been really skinny and it was always hard for me to gain weight.  I graduated from High School weighing 130 lbs.  Now everything has changed.  Now I???m 175 lbs and have a gut and I don???t drink.  I am recovering from surgery from an Achilles tendon tear so I have been away from the gym for awhile and my eating habits where piss poor.  I am starting a journal in hopes of staying motivated.  My problem is I carry all my BF in my waist.  This hasn???t been an issue in the past so it???s been hard trying to fix it.  I have always been able to eat what ever I wanted and not gain weight.  Now if I???m not strict on my diet my waist just keeps getting bigger.  My main problems now are my eating habits.  I???m not so sure I know what to do when it comes to eating.  I know the concepts of eating six small meals a day and eating the right amount of p/c/f.  I just can???t seem to put it all together.  I will post pics of my progress weekly.  Please let me know what you think and if you have any comments or suggestions let me know.

Thanks


----------



## JSmall (Mar 15, 2004)

*Meals*

I'll start posting my meals here to see if there is anything I need to do different.  Agian...any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## JSmall (Mar 15, 2004)

*Motivation*

A big motivation for me is I'm going to Hawaii at the end of April with thirty of my friends and family members.  I don't want to be the only one there wearing my shirt the whole time


----------



## Vieope (Mar 15, 2004)

_ You can drop your bodyfat easily, do you think that you have enough muscular mass to not look that skinny ? 
Don´t forget to post your meals _


----------



## JSmall (Mar 15, 2004)

*good point*



> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ You can drop your bodyfat easily, do you think that you have enough muscular mass to not look that skinny ?
> Don´t forget to post your meals _



You have a good point.  I'm just not sure I can drop the bodyfat that quickly.  I have a good amount of muscle mass right now and the only place that needs work is my stomach.  When I look in the mirror that is the only place that doesn't look like it matches my body.  Everything else is tight.  I guess I just need to stick with a good meal plan.  I will post meals soon.  Thank you


----------

